# Freezer into Fridge



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

This was discussed some Time Back and I finally had time to set-up it up. Got a 7cf "walmart" freezer for $75 used, looked like new with sticker still on it----275KW per year thats 753 watts per day. I got a thermostat out of a real old fridge and mounted it inside running the wire(from thermostat) through the drain hole. Hooked it to the freezer power wire, plugged it into the Kill-o-watt meter. For about a month now, keeping the freezer indoors and keeping it around 35 to 40 inside it has been drawing around 235 watts per 24 hours. I feel it could run on 1, 100 watt panel but have not got that far in testing.

I thought I would post this to let everyone know that if money is tight, this cheap set-up works to keep your things cool with only a small draw on your battery bank. NO ICE but cold!!!


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

this is what i want to do.. any idea if it would be allowed in a rental as a land lord? was thinking of mounting a gas strut and counter top to the top of it MDF and copper me thinks
also pic of the thermostat or something as the what 35$ bought one is money not needed to spend. 
and anyone know of the most efficient chest freezer out there .. i guess lots of insulation and efficient compressor


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

This is what beer brewers do....use a small freezer as a fridge.

They use this thermostat:










Kegman

I lent a buddy of mine one I have and he did a test on a small freezer....it ran about 200w/hrs per day. So, yeah, a 100w panel, small controller, and battery ought to be able to run a setup like this.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

100wh per day chest frigerator

http://www.backwoodssurvivalblog.com/2009/01/100-watt-per-day-refrigerator.html

I know we had a few threads on this but couldn't locate them

WWW


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

PD-Riverman said:


> This was discussed some Time Back and I finally had time to set-up it up. Got a 7cf "walmart" freezer for $75 used, looked like new with sticker still on it----275KW per year thats 753 watts per day. I got a thermostat out of a real old fridge and mounted it inside running the wire(from thermostat) through the drain hole. Hooked it to the freezer power wire, plugged it into the Kill-o-watt meter. For about a month now, keeping the freezer indoors and keeping it around 35 to 40 inside it has been drawing around 235 watts per 24 hours. I feel it could run on 1, 100 watt panel but have not got that far in testing.
> 
> I thought I would post this to let everyone know that if money is tight, this cheap set-up works to keep your things cool with only a small draw on your battery bank. NO ICE but cold!!!


PD,thats just about the power my conversion uses too,cant understand how that guy got 100 watts/day,guess his thermostat is dang efficient?

The moisture problem really isnt a prob for fresh veggies,they last Months in it,taters,onions,carrots,apples do great as long as not waxed.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

It would seem like a sliding door design would be even better, less air stiring when opened. I supose a set simple clear plastic covers that would slide over each other set INSIDE would make it even better?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I would guess his freezer was more efficient or if I remember correctly the "guy's" freezer was 220 volts, maybe it used 1/2 the wattage??




mightybooboo said:


> PD,thats just about the power my conversion uses too,cant understand how that guy got 100 watts/day,guess his thermostat is dang efficient?
> 
> The moisture problem really isnt a prob for fresh veggies,they last Months in it,taters,onions,carrots,apples do great as long as not waxed.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone think this might work as well with an upright freezer? I could get one for $150 used. My fridge uses about 700watts/day, we are on solar.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Can't work as well. Every time you open the door of an upright, the cold "falls" out the bottom of the opening, and has to be restored by running the compressor. By design, they just aren't as efficient.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://bluebarrelgarden.weebly.com/low-power-chest-refrigerator.html
here is my solution to the problem, a 9v powered timer turns it on for 1/2 hour/day


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for the numbers. I was just wondering how much electricity they use, my newer "energy star" one uses 750 kW for the year, so it would be about a 1/3 reduction. I don't use much refrigerator space myself so that would be fine although dh is rather attached to his ice in the door.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Lot less than 1/3. 

Your 750kw/hr/yr fridge is using about 2kw/hrs per day....2,000watt/hrs. 

These freezer to fridge conversions use something like in the 200 watt/hr/day....that's the numbers we came up with on a test using a 9cuft energy star rated model. More like a 10 fold reduction on your current fridge.

Would, of course, depend on the type and size of the chest freezer you use, and the amount of warm food in per day, etc....but I'd think 8:1 easy.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, obviously I am ignorant on all of the units of electricity. That explains things some as I was just trying to figure out where all my energy use was going to. Of course that makes me even more anxious- just have to figure out a way to have ice for dh, don't see any way to make that automatic for a freezer/fridge! I could get by with significantly less frig space though without any issue, this side-by-side waste so much space.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I have these old fashioned devices that you pour water into, and it goes in the freezer. Makes great ice cubes : )


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, I am aware of them, but dh seems adamant about it- I still have time to work on him though! I told him the kitchen is my domain!


----------

